# Trafficverbrauch des Servers messen



## c63b (27. März 2004)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe ein Problem: Ich möchte gerne wissen wie viel Traffic die Hintergrundprozesse meines Servers verbrauchen. Ich habe Confixx auf dem Server drauf aber das zeigt nur den Traffic an den die Webseiten aus dem html Ordner verbrauchen.

Gibt es da irgendein Script für welches das für jeden Ordner bzw. Prozess messen kann?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. März 2004)

Bitte Googlen. 

-> IAM
-> Ipac-ng


----------



## c63b (28. März 2004)

*Danke* 

Ich werde es gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------

